# Burton Auto Cant



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Canting the footbed seems sketchy to me. As in it would screw with how your foot should fit inside the boot. Same thing with shred soles. Binding canting works because it allows the whole leg to angle in. Why can't the foot then straighten it back out once you tighten the upper part of the boot, unless Burton has angled the entire shell and liner of the boot inwards too?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have last year's Grail without the autocant and I tried on this year's, didn't feel any different to me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> Canting the footbed seems sketchy to me. As in it would screw with how your foot should fit inside the boot. Same thing with shred soles. Binding canting works because it allows the whole leg to angle in. Why can't the foot then straighten it back out once you tighten the upper part of the boot, unless Burton has angled the entire shell and liner of the boot inwards too?


Some of the Burton boots have asymmetrical flex. The medial side is more forgiving than the outside around the upper cuff.

I tried the autocant on their bindings. Excellent. More companies should do something like this so we don't have to fiddle around with different inserts.

My only concern is longevity because of the softer EVA on the instep. I'm thinking it might get compressed after a while forcing you to have one permanent cant rather than the adjusting cant quality of it when it's new.

That's purely speculation on my part though.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

That does sound very cool. I have canting on one pair of my K2s and it is a really nice feature to have even without the adjustability that Burton seems to be offering.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That auto canting in the boots is not in the insoles. Its in the midsole. So its performs similar to if you had it in your bindings.

The industry should honestly move to this instead of in bindings. In bindings its too variable between body types and stances. If its in the boots it moves with you, and being variable itself makes sense as it only compresses as much as you need it too, which is exactly what Burton says. That tech explanation is dead on in my opinion. No hype there.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good way too go.

So if your stance is narrower, the boots still work because you wouldn't be pressuring the inside edge of the boots/bindings as much, or if you have a wide stance the opposite occurs?

Ah! AutoCant, I got it... slow on the uptake today


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I rode 2011 Ions for half of last season, and recently got a warranty replacement (free... oh yeah) for a 2012 pair. Just standing in the boots, I really didn't notice anything crazy going on... I assumed it would feel really weird to stand straight up and walk around, but it doesn't. I'm sure it will be a bit different while actually flexing on a board, but as far as I can tell, it is a pretty subtle bit of technology that will hopefully add to the sweetness of the slopes. Its hard to compare without riding the boots back to back though...


----------

